# Good Squares?



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I bought a $25 "try square". It's "trying" to be square, but it's way off. :laughing: (wood handled Stanely)

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with Woodpeckers tools? It looks quality, but I don't want to keep wasting money.
My framing square and $3 plastic speed squares are very accurate. But I'm looking for something a little easier for tablesaw and jointer setup.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00980752000P?keyword=square

and

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00980753000P?mv=rr


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*engineer squares*

I have a couple sets of engineer squares i keep around the shop. I keep one at the jointer ALWAYS, and most of the others stay in their cases. I have one sets thats accurate to 16 microns.....or .00063". I'd say thats enough for woodworking! I got one of my sets from woodcraft, 3 squares, 2, 4, and 6 inch for about 50 bucks. I have a starrett set too, but those were a gift from my dad(machinist).

jraks


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

Everything I have from Woodpecker's (also sold under the Pinnacle brand at Woodcraft) is quality stuff.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Just noticed these at Grizzly. I suppose I'll give them a try...

http://grizzly.com/outlet/Super-Precise-Square-2-3-4-x-4-/H3357

They're cheaper than dirt ($) compared to other "engineer" squares - which makes ya wonder. I'm more concerned with quality than money on this purchase. But, so far, all my Grizzly purchases have been great.

I don't think I'm being too picky here. Stanley stuff usually treats me well, but the square I bought is off a 1/16th in four inches :huh:.


----------

